# Ghost screen; max volume issues...



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Since my recent update to 40.8 last week (also occurred sporadically in previous releases - but not all releases), I have had four incidents where, as I get into the car to start my drive, enter my PIN to drive, then the screen goes crazy (all sorts of movements and navigation map going haywire) and my music volume increase to maximum. Very annoying!  So, what I've done when this "issue" starts up, is to quickly scroll the volume button to zero and then do my two button plus brake pedal reboot. I've done this four times now in about a week. Did bug reports. Anyone else having similar "Ghost screen; max volume" issues? Any solutions besides doing the reboot? The reboots would work for the current drive and when I get in to drive again the same day or afternoon, the issue can and has pop back up again. I need to film it next time, since I've been scrambling to get the volume to zero and not had time to think about filming it.  Did a search for this topic but couldn't find it so I started this thread.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Time to call a priest??


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Since my recent update to 40.8 last week (also occurred sporadically in previous releases - but not all releases)


I think the parentheses part at the beginning of your post is the clue - this sounds like a hardware problem I've seen reported before. I seem to recall there was one batch of cars that had some kind of issue with the screens they were using at the time, that had issues like you describe. I could be wrong, but it sounds like an issue for the service department.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

sduck said:


> I think the parentheses part at the beginning of your post is the clue - this sounds like a hardware problem I've seen reported before. I seem to recall there was one batch of cars that had some kind of issue with the screens they were using at the time, that had issues like you describe. I could be wrong, but it sounds like an issue for the service department.


Thanks @sduck and as you mentioned it, I am starting to remember a little about the screen issues. I was thinking that it was more software related though. Can't recall more than that...


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I just noticed for the first time today that on 40.8 I can turn my volume up and down even before the sound system is turned on. It may have been this way from day 1, but I just noticed it today.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Since my recent update to 40.8 last week (also occurred sporadically in previous releases - but not all releases), I have had four incidents where, as I get into the car to start my drive, enter my PIN to drive, then the screen goes crazy (all sorts of movements and navigation map going haywire) and my music volume increase to maximum. Very annoying!  So, what I've done when this "issue" starts up, is to quickly scroll the volume button to zero and then do my two button plus brake pedal reboot. I've done this four times now in about a week. Did bug reports. Anyone else having similar "Ghost screen; max volume" issues? Any solutions besides doing the reboot? The reboots would work for the current drive and when I get in to drive again the same day or afternoon, the issue can and has pop back up again. I need to film it next time, since I've been scrambling to get the volume to zero and not had time to think about filming it.  Did a search for this topic but couldn't find it so I started this thread.


I remember this issue happening to some Model 3s early on, but I think a software fix mostly took care of it. I remember this happening to me 3 or 4 times in the first six months I had my car (picked up April 2018) and only once in the last year. The common denominator seemed to be driving in the summer with sunlight hitting the back of the screen, and a reboot helped fix it. Maybe the sun's heat warped the case or somehow affected the touchscreen digitizer. I think Tesla must have programmed in a software filter to fix this issue and it might now only show up in rare cases (or bugs) like my one last year and yours.

By the way, I recently installed an aftermarket screen mount that lowers the screen a little bit and tilts it slightly back (sold by Matt Schumaker of Tech Forum). I wonder if that helps in case the sun was causing my issue, to where I will never experience it again.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

android04 said:


> I remember this issue happening to some Model 3s early on, but I think a software fix mostly took care of it. I remember this happening to me 3 or 4 times in the first six months I had my car (picked up April 2018) and only once in the last year. The common denominator seemed to be driving in the summer with sunlight hitting the back of the screen, and a reboot helped fix it. Maybe the sun's heat warped the case or somehow affected the touchscreen digitizer. I think Tesla must have programmed in a software filter to fix this issue and it might now only show up in rare cases (or bugs) like my one last year and yours.
> 
> By the way, I recently installed an aftermarket screen mount that lowers the screen a little bit and tilts it slightly back (sold by Matt Schumaker of Tech Forum). I wonder if that helps in case the sun was causing my issue, to where I will never experience it again.


Thanks @android04 for the info. If it's a hardware issue, then I prefer a replacement of the screen before my warranty runs out. Rebooting helps but it always seem to come back - typically after a software update.


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

Quicksilver said:


> Thanks @android04 for the info. If it's a hardware issue, then I prefer a replacement of the screen before my warranty runs out. Rebooting helps but it always seem to come back - typically after a software update.


If you're close to warranty expiration then definitely create a service request so they have a record of the issue. They might be able to determine the cause just by looking at log files, so let them know a timestamp to look for (date and time the issue was happening). Also, if you have a screen protector or anything mounted to the back of the screen I'd remove it to see if that helps.


----------

